# The video sublinks...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

often after a posted video is watched sublinks to more methods, creativity, plan ''B's'' become available...
do some or many of you pursue them???

like this one...

.






or this one...

.






another...
you get the idea.. 
all of these are byproduct of the folding bench bench video posted by @CharleyL...
one last one....

.






well... that was almost the last one....

.





the finial...

.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

always................


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

and then, before you know it, an hour has gone by..................


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep, it's easy to get lost following all those sublinks but they generate a lot of good ideas.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tomp913 said:


> and then, before you know it, an hour has gone by..................


an hour???
such discipline...


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

I know exactly what you're talking about. But after watching that first one, I didn't want to watch anymore. Talk about a high end tool commercial!!! At first I thought it was a Festool commercial, then the Felder table saw.... Must be nice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Twistedcowboy said:


> I know exactly how hat you're talking about. But after watching that first one, I didn't want to watch anymore. Talk about a high end tool commercial!!! At first I thought it was a Festool commercial, then the Felder table saw.... Must be nice.


jump the drool section by starting the vid at around the 2 min mark or so....
must be nice to have sponsors...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

But with all the pills I gotta take it's the only way I can produce saliva, cotton mouth is a way of life now.


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Anyone know about how much one of those Felder saws cost? I looked at their website, but you have to register just to find out the price. Turns out there is a Felder showroom in my town. I my go visit it just to drool a bit, if they don't laugh me out of the store.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Twistedcowboy said:


> Anyone know about how much one of those Felder saws cost? I looked at their website, but you have to register just to find out the price. Turns out there is a Felder showroom in my town. I my go visit it just to drool a bit, if they don't laugh me out of the store.


Isn't the old saying, "If you have to ask, you can't afford it?" That's the boat I'm usually in. If the ad says to send for their FREE video I know the product is probably out of my price range. :haha:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Twistedcowboy said:


> Anyone know about how much one of those Felder saws cost? I looked at their website, but you have to register just to find out the price. Turns out there is a Felder showroom in my town. I my go visit it just to drool a bit, if they don't laugh me out of the store.


got a K975 through an estate bankruptcy for very very very little...
did I mention almost nothing or a bit less... (fee to clear the paper work)
to buy it new, rumor control has it they are in the 5 figures... 15 to 28K...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...gets all over your keyboard, wet drops on the shirt, next thing ya know the screen is dirty...wouldn't be so bad but then there's the moans and groans...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> ...gets all over your keyboard, wet drops on the shirt, next thing ya know the screen is dirty...wouldn't be so bad but then there's the moans and groans...


learn to turn your head...
also...
install keyboard/monitor shields...
have O² PRN...
and a roll of paper towels handy...

and a bib or foul weather gear......


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Almost always. Case in point: the laptop case is something I'd like to do, and I also saw some other videos in sub links that were worth watching.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

The videos are a great tools for seeing the possible or for us mere mortals, the impossible. But always a source of inspiration. 

keep up the posts.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ghidrah said:


> But with all the pills I gotta take it's the only way I can produce saliva, cotton mouth is a way of life now.


I know what you're saying Ronald.Take one pill,then another to counter the side effects of that one,then another followed by another to counteract side effects of this one & so on,but there is none whatsoever to stop the "dry mouth syndrome." Maybe a fellow member has heard of a cure for "cotton mouth"& could let us know?? Best wishes,James.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

small really smooth pebble under the tongue...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

James,
I haven't reached "The old lady that swallowed the fly" syndrome yet but the BP and cholesterol pills do suck up the moisture in the old pie hole.

Stick,
I'd probably flake and swallow the pebble, plus you don't know where it's been.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

yes I pursue them & like most of them too.Thanks Stick..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jj777746 said:


> yes I pursue them & like most of them too.Thanks Stick..


 @jj777746...
good to see you around James,,,


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep. Often do that - a mystery tour through hyperspace, learning things you didn't know you didn't know.




Rog


----------

